# Dunskin?



## Mdawn (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello I need help. I have a dunskin.... I believe. She has a dorsal stripe that is very light colored. I would say it's a light light brown color. She also has very light zebra markings on her legs. Would that make her a dun buckskin? Or is she still a buckskin? Her dad was a cremello and her mom was a dun (from what I was told) but I know for sure her dad is a cremello. I will post some pics. Sorry if they turn out huge ( First time posting pics). It's been raining all month long so if she appears to be wet and muddy just let me know and I'll try to take pics when it finally clears up outside. Thanks. Just let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't see dun to be honest. The dorsal is too faint and not defined enough IMO. And zebra markings on her legs can be just funky shading from the black on her legs. She is gorgeous - pretty sure buckskin is my fave colour...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't believe that she qualifies as a dunskin. She's a cute girl and a buckskin, certainly. I am more inclined to believe that the dorsal stripe she has is due to countershading. Same with the appearance of the zebra striping on her legs.

Horses that carry the dun gene tend to have very prominent dorsal stripes with clean, crisp edges. They often look like they have been drawn on with a magic marker.

Here is a good example of a true dunskin horse.








NewGallery


----------



## Mdawn (Sep 22, 2011)

Ohh okay I see. Yeah the stripe on her back is so faint it's almost not there. Thanks for the replies and for saying she's pretty!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

This would be one for the genetic experts lol
If the dam was for sure a dun, i'd say she's a dun since the gene is passed from parent to foal, but i'm not sure what qualifies as dunskin.
She does have what looks to be stripes on her legs, but then again her dorsal isn't very prominant, though it doesn't always have to be. My Fjord's dorsal isn't very intensely defined, nor are her leg markings and you can't get a reg. Fjord that isn't dun (or some variation of dun)
It would help if you could find out for sure about her parentage (genetics wise)


----------



## Mdawn (Sep 22, 2011)

My friend told me about some site where you can send hair root samples too and they will tell you what your horse's color is or something like that. I will have to ask her about it again some time.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Your friend would be referring to a place like UC Davis. Horse Tests

You mare is a buckskin. No dun. Her dam may have been dun, but it just means that her dam is heterozygous for dun (has one copy of the gene).


----------



## Mdawn (Sep 22, 2011)

Yep that was exactly what she was talking about. Thanks for posting the site


----------

